# FilmSchool.org is now on Twitter



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2015)

I finally created a Twitter account for the site. Here it is:

https://twitter.com/FilmSchoolOrg

You can follow the site at @FilmSchoolOrg

(and you can use Twitter to sign in and register on the forums as well)


----------



## googoomuck (Dec 1, 2015)

Cool! I love Twitter!


----------

